# sieste crapuleuse



## Minetta

Hola todos
J'aimerais savoir s'il existe une expression qui tradurait notre *"sieste crapuleuse" *en castellano.. disons qu'il s'agit d'une sieste en bonne compagnie, ce qui au final n'est pas une sieste vraiment reposante 
En regardant "crapuleuse" dans le dico j'ai trouvé "indecente", ce qui nous donnerait "una siesta indecente"... mais peut-être existe-il une expression toute faite ?
Merci de vos lumières


----------



## mimmi

"Una siesta desenfrenada/libertina".
¡Lo siento no escribo francés!

Mimmi


----------



## Minetta

No pasa nada, gracias por tu respuesta ! 
Pues me parece que la expresión tiene un sentido un poco mas "fuerte" en castellano con las palabras "desenfrenada/libertina"... pero es el mismo sentido.
Gracis Mimmi !
Hasta luego
Romy


----------



## mimmi

Hola, 

puedes decir "una siesta de crápula"...

Ciao,

Mimmi


----------



## Tina.Irun

¿una siesta pecaminosa? ¿indecorosa?


----------



## Minetta

oh ben pourquoi "condamnable" ? jéjéjé 
Ceci dit, c'est vrai que le mot "crapule" dont crapuleuse dérive, a plutôt un sens péjoratif...


----------



## Cintia&Martine

Buenas tardes, bonjour,

N'oubliez pas la règle 5 de notre réglement qui exige une phrase complète et que vous avez d'ailleurs admis fournir en ouvrant le fil.

Au revoir, hasta luego
Martine (Mod...)


----------



## yserien

Minetta said:


> oh ben pourquoi "condamnable" ? jéjéjé
> Ceci dit, c'est vrai que le mot "crapule" dont crapuleuse dérive, a plutôt un sens péjoratif...


 Exactamente :individu] _Usuel._ Personne sans principes, capable de commettre n'importe quelle bassesse, n'importe quelle .(CNRTL)
Por cierto en español es crápula y sieste crapuleuse jamás he oído esa expresión.


----------



## GURB

Hola
L'expression "sieste coquine" est beaucoup plus employée que "sieste crapuleuse".
Elle correspond à l'espagnol "*siesta compartida*" dont le poète Alfredo Valverde fait l'éloge dans ce poème.
Faites de beaux rêves.


----------



## janpol

le mot "crapule" est souvent employé affectueusement (par une mère s'adressant à son fils, par une jeune fille s'adressant à son copain...)


----------



## GURB

Hola
¿Qué me decís de esta *siesta cachonda* del poeta bonaerense 0.M. Pinzi? Seguro que os va a gustar.
*Mimado por mujeres, plato a plato,
            menú y amor... Después, siesta cachonda.
            (Y afuera, con el tráfico, la ronda
            del bónex, del reloj, del colifato)*
Quand je vous dis que la poésie mène à tout, il faut me croire!
Un saludo


----------



## Tina.Irun

Cintia&Martine said:


> ¿La siesta o la palabra?




"cachonda" es alegría
"crapuleuse" tiene un sentido de "prohibido"


----------



## jprr

¿ Una siesta pecaminosa ? al menos por los paises católicos


----------



## mimmi

Yo me repito: ¿por qué no una siesta de crápula?

quizás me he perdido..
Mimmi


----------



## GURB

Hola


> ¿por qué no una siesta de crápula?


Por que tanto _siesta pecaminosa_ o _siesta de crápula_  son expresiones , interesantes eso sí, pero que, a no ser que me equivoque, no figuran en ningún documento fiable. Lo que me parece imprescindible es poder justificar tal o cual traducción, aportar una prueba de su utilización por hispanohablantes.
Espero justificaciones si las hay como las he aportado yo con mis propuestas:
siesta compartida/ siesta cachonda.
Esta última expresión me parece tanto más acertada cuanto que "cachondo" tiene el sentido siguiente (Clave)
_cachondo, da 
adj. 
1 vulg.malson. Excitado sexualmente _
Estar/ponerse cachondo
Sin más.


----------



## Gévy

Hola Mimmi:



> Yo me repito: ¿por qué no una siesta de crápula?



Me parece que no resultaría nada claro. Crápula en español no tiene ese matiz simpático que le damos a menudo en francés a crapule, fripouille y canaille (como podría ser gamberro en España, por ejemplo). 

Es mi opinión, nada más.

Bisous,

Gévy


----------



## mimmi

No claro, es que, no sabiendo francés, no pillo los matices, pero así, participando a estas discusiones aprendo siempre algo.
¡Muchas gracias Gévy!

Mimmi


----------



## Coda

Hola a todos:

personalmente me gusta "_siesta compartida_" ya que es de fácil entendimiento, aunque pierda parte del significado. Si se quiere, se pueden crear paralelas a la idea de crápula: "_siesta canalla_" y/o "_siesta golfa_"

Saludos cordiales,

Coda


----------



## Minetta

Gracias a todos por vuestras respuestas !
Que os vaya bien el verano y sus siestas (de cualquieras formas que sean


----------

